# Detail at PW Pro....



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Have been trying to get some miles on the new car so, went up north to visit my Mum in Mansfield, took the opportunity to get some wax and love onto the new paintwork and had previously been recommended Paul at PW Pro in Mansfield Woodhouse. 

Below is the link to the MLR that Paul uses with some decent pictures, saves me posting them on here.

http://www.lancerregister.com//showthread.php?t=365997

I would highly recommend Paul and his work if you happen to be around the area, or can find an excuse for a drive up there!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks a really nice job he made and it's not a million miles from me so worth knowing for future reference.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Looks a really nice job he made and it's not a million miles from me so worth knowing for future reference.


Worth the trip, link to his own website Click Here

He's a good lad too.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like a great job....


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

can highly recommend pwpro! top guy as well


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, a really really lovely finish and envious!:clap:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

hey andy 

thanks for the great feedback 

paul


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

pwpro said:


> hey andy
> 
> thanks for the great feedback
> 
> paul


No worries man. Credit where credit's due.... 
Hope you're still busy.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Naranja said:


> No worries man. Credit where credit's due....
> Hope you're still busy.


thanks fella 

things are still really good


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------

